# First time owner needs advice on taming and bonding with 2 new budgies



## montebleu (Apr 12, 2018)

I just got two beautiful male budgies on Sunday and i adore them. However, i have no idea on how to bond with them or train them. Im guessing theyre anywhere from 5-8 months old. I have never owned birds before and id greatly appreciate your help! Let me know if i can provide you with any more needed information. Thank you!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi & welcome to the forum
Here is a link to the list of stickies.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html

Check out the section on new budgie arrivals and then the training & bonding section. If you have further questions then feel free to post them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The title of your thread has been changed.
Please use descriptive titles on threads - not "Help!" which gives us no information whatsoever. 
Details are given in the Site Guidelines.

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! You've been given great advice above


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! You've been given great advice about how to help your budgies settle in and how to bond with them when that time comes. 

Meanwhile, FaeryBee has also provided some excellent resources above, so be sure to read through them. They include the forum's many stickies and articles to ensure that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

I look forward to meeting your little ones! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## montebleu (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you all for the very good advice!


----------

